# Which City Nightlife in Costa Del Sol Suits a Single 20yr old



## danieldoyle1 (May 10, 2010)

Hello there i am 20 in August and want to move to Costa Del Sol with 1 of my friends start of 2011. However i would like some advice on the city with the best nightlife thats suits my age?. We are moving because we want sun, sea, sand and a much better lifestyle but we r also into partying so any advice would be great thanks


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

danieldoyle1 said:


> Hello there i am 20 in August and want to move to Costa Del Sol with 1 of my friends start of 2011. However i would like some advice on the city with the best nightlife thats suits my age?. We are moving because we want sun, sea, sand and a much better lifestyle but we r also into partying so any advice would be great thanks


benidorm or ibiza best places i no ive been going to both since i was about your age but im 46 now and have to take it a bit easier
more bingo and early nights  not lol


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Hi Daniel,

There is LOTS of nightlife on CDS just depends what your into. Puerto Banus is v lively but as single guys you are going to be hassled by the local prosititutes in the bars but there is plenty of nightlife there if you can avoid them. It's not cheap though - you'll be looking at around €15 a drink.

Fuengirola has lively nightlife bars and clubs as has Benalmadena and Marbella.

Just depends what your really looking for. 

Plenty of single girls in all locations just watch out for the hookers. They are most obvious in Banus but are present in the other locations too.

I think Shiny Andy on the forum mentioned they are around €300 for 30 mins! lol






danieldoyle1 said:


> Hello there i am 20 in August and want to move to Costa Del Sol with 1 of my friends start of 2011. However i would like some advice on the city with the best nightlife thats suits my age?. We are moving because we want sun, sea, sand and a much better lifestyle but we r also into partying so any advice would be great thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

You don't have to be single to be approached, I found out the price when out with my gf!!

Do you have infinite money, if so then stick to the extremely tacky Puerto Banus


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Andy - we are a group of girls drinking in Banus and even we get hassled. There is no getting away from it.





ShinyAndy said:


> You don't have to be single to be approached, I found out the price when out with my gf!!
> 
> Do you have infinite money, if so then stick to the extremely tacky Puerto Banus


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Depends what you want I guess. Not every single 20 years old guy wants the same thing. I for example always hated partying, some people would party every night, some others may be more into active sporting etc...

As you indicate you're into partying.... Benidorm should serve those needs but it comes with a price tag.

Natalie - you got no idea where to trace those single girls in BCN?  Finding girls is no issue, but the adjective "single" is a totally different thing


----------



## danieldoyle1 (May 10, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback thanks alot. I suppose we wouldnt be going oit every night. We are just going to rent at first then after around 6 months if we still both like it then definitely buying a villa is on the cards. By the sounds of it Puerto banus may be ideal maybe even Marbella. Our there many social sites were we can meet up with fellow english people and make friends?


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Morning Daniel,

Banus is full of English people. I have a friend who used to work in Banus who lives in Spain. He now manages holiday rentals and long term rentals and also does party arranging/night out. I'm not sure I can post his e-mail address so I'll send it to you in a Private Message. His names Dave Malonley and you can either e-mail him or add him on Facebook.

He will certainly point you in the right direction. 

Hope this helps? Natalie




danieldoyle1 said:


> I appreciate the feedback thanks alot. I suppose we wouldnt be going oit every night. We are just going to rent at first then after around 6 months if we still both like it then definitely buying a villa is on the cards. By the sounds of it Puerto banus may be ideal maybe even Marbella. Our there many social sites were we can meet up with fellow english people and make friends?


----------

